# Disabled Witnessing



## MikelKenn89 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have Spina Bifida. Sometimes I wonder how this will affect me in the Ministry. (I dont get out of my house much to Evangelise, I witness on the Net mostly, where my dissability may not even be brought up because it's unimportant.) I know I will probably be taken Seriously amongst other Disabled people, But I have this Nagging fear of not being taken seriously by Able Bodied People. 

Also I was wondering, has anyone here ever encountered a Disabled person while Witnessing? is there any form of different approach at all?... Interesting Topic I Think.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 15, 2009)

It is a big issue. Sadly we find that when my wife uses a wheelchair (not for a while now) she is generally ignored or treated like a retard. Very sad.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 15, 2009)

People are people are people. Each has unique gifts and abilities and should be approached as an individual ....


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 15, 2009)

MikelKenn89 said:


> I have Spina Bifida. Sometimes I wonder how this will affect me in the Ministry. (I dont get out of my house much to Evangelise, I witness on the Net mostly, where my dissability may not even be brought up because it's unimportant.) I know I will probably be taken Seriously amongst other Disabled people, But I have this Nagging fear of not being taken seriously by Able Bodied People.
> 
> Also I was wondering, has anyone here ever encountered a Disabled person while Witnessing? is there any form of different approach at all?... Interesting Topic I Think.




Johnny Farese is a dear brother who, from his bed and amidst the machines that keep him alive has a world-wide ministry. Be encouraged!

FARESE.COM


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Aug 15, 2009)

Justin Peters has Cerebral Palsy and goes witnessing on his scooter


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Aug 15, 2009)

I know in my own life,....i spent so many years ANGRY and BITTER at God. I fell right into the trap of people like the 700 club who were all about "Healing."
I would sit there and watch that show and pray and pray "God Heal me, and THEN i'll serve you" and it never happened obviously, and I denounced my "faith." until years Later God just convicted me by saying "No my son, you WILL serve me and then I WILL heal you,.....in Heaven" 

and Now it's gotten to the point where I love my chair so much I almost wish I could take it with me Home to Glory...LOL


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Aug 15, 2009)

MikelKenn89 said:


> and Now it's gotten to the point where I love my chair so much I almost wish I could take it with me Home to Glory...LOL



i fell in love with a lazy boy chair when i broke my collar bone. 

God will be glorified through your trials


----------



## asc (Aug 15, 2009)

I think everyone reacts differently. Some people may ignore you because of your disability but others maybe moved by your ability to praise God through difficult circumstances.


----------



## Paul Nowlan (Aug 15, 2009)

Witnessing is difficult no matter how you look because most people don't like being instructed.

A lot will depend on your demeanor, your speech, your personal grooming, your dress and your basic approach.


----------

